# Artemis Agarx Immune Support Dog Food



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Considering a lot of people are not so keen on feeding a grain-free food, I think this is the best non-grain-free food I've seen yet! If people are looking for a high-quality kibble but don't want grain-free, I'd recommend this one, especially since they still make it mostly meat without the super high protein percentages that scare some people away from great foods.


----------



## Diana_Woolley (Sep 15, 2009)

My Boxer dogs do so well on Agarx Immune Support. I hope that I can find it. The store I buy it from is not going to carry it any more. C and C Pet Food.
Any ideas where I can buy the 33lb bags for a reasonable price. I live in the San Fernando Valley, Ca. 

This food is a ten as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I think this is as good if not better than some of the grainless foods. To bad I can't find this where I live.


----------



## Tanya1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Do they even make this formula any longer? It's not listed on Artemis's website.


----------

